# King Mackerel at night?



## flipper1

How can king mackerel be caught at night?


----------



## ironman172

what till they come back in the spring....live bait should work free lined


----------



## KingCrab

:thumbup: Full moon is best.


----------



## DAWGONIT

absolutely!


----------



## lobsterman

If you catch one now he is as lost as a goose in a hail storm. When the water temp hits 70 again they will be back. Then alittle later than that they will be back in the bays again.


----------



## KingCrab

We had our worst year I can remember On the beach for Kings this year. Spanish also. Don't know if its oil related or not. Cobia was better.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

2013 was a bad year for kings even during the day... I would freeline a live cigar minnow or a smaller hardtail.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Kings were not very plentiful early last summer, but August thru October- we did pretty good. Offshore in October was a madhouse!! Kings every trip, every cast. We have not, but I heard free lining a live squid at night, especially over reefs that have baitfish, can be very effective.
I have also heard some kings may not be migratory, and these resident fish hold up where bait may be found on rigs and other deep water structure during the winter months.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&list=WLC85CE0E0E0195F28&v=0IypbFF5_bE

and...


> King mackerel are considered to be migratory fish, but a resident population of large fish (commonly over 40 pounds) remains year round in the northern Gulf of Mexico, off of Louisiana. King mackerel in the eastern Gulf winter off of Florida and in the summer migrate up the Florida coast to the northern Gulf of Mexico, with some moving as far as Texas. Western Gulf king mackerel move between Louisiana, Texas and Mexico, spending their winter months in the south and summer in the north. Waters off of Louisiana serve as a mixing ground for eastern Gulf, western Gulf and large resident fish. King mackerels can be found alone, but are usually in small groups.


I believe this is not only true for Louisiana, but most northern gulf states, especially where structure and baitfish can still be found.
We don't do much during the cold winter months, but we are looking forward to warmer gulf temps and the next drag screaming monster king mackerel.


----------



## tiderider

Obviously now is not the time of the year for king fishing. Back in the day (late 1970's) I worked on Okaloosa Island Pier. At one point I worked the evening shift and would get off work around midnight. I would walk out to the end of the pier and join the crowd literally slaying the king mackerel. They could be caught on bait or lures back then. Now I'm certain we had more fish at that time but there is no doubt mackerel haven't changed their feeding patterns to very much. Back then OIP was well lit at night and that may have made the difference.


----------



## Kim

The one thing that I noticed is that the heavy concentrations of bait didn't get there until after Red Snapper season ended. That is probably why the King and Spanish Mackerel were thick until late in the season. They were probably moving with the bait in the Gulf Stream.


----------



## flipper1

Sorry i meant in the spring, but all of your recommendations have been well noted. I have been told that aballoon with a glow stick tied onto a king rig and having it drift out is also an effective method. Feedback?


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

flipper1 said:


> Sorry i meant in the spring, but all of your recommendations have been well noted. I have been told that aballoon with a glow stick tied onto a king rig and having it drift out is also an effective method. Feedback?


Depends where you fish and if others are out there... During the day people get cursed at all day long for balloons and floats. at night you should be fine. I have never tried this but seems like it's worth a shot.


----------



## lowprofile

First time I thought about this I had a conversation with my buddy as we were out in yaks at night, several minutes later I landed a king in the dark. 

Live bait and moonlight help although all the "midnight" kings I caught were on trolled lures in the kayak. caught a few during grey light on live stuff.


----------



## tiderider

I took a late night charter out of Ft. Lauderdale many years ago (1980's). They set us up with spinning rods loaded with white jigs and steel leaders. We were advised to let the jigs drop deep and jig them up fast. We ended up catching a boat load of king mackerel. 
They are out there at night and feeding, you just have to figure out how to fish them.


----------



## KingCrab

tiderider said:


> I took a late night charter out of Ft. Lauderdale many years ago (1980's). They set us up with spinning rods loaded with white jigs and steel leaders. We were advised to let the jigs drop deep and jig them up fast. We ended up catching a boat load of king mackerel.
> They are out there at night and feeding, you just have to figure out how to fish them.


In the Spring when we start Seeing kings, Ling lures Are ate a lot by them during the daytime so bright colored jigs should do fine at night ! With a steel leader of coarse.


----------



## Kim

Fishing for Swordfish with the big light in the water I have seen Tuna, sharks, Mahi and Wahoo come into the light to eat the squid and flying fish that are attracted to the light. I imagine that anchoring up inshore with the light out would bring in the bait fish thick. Someone try that out and let us know what sight casting for Kings is like.


----------



## weedline

they go further offshore at night i hear stories of people catching them on rustys ridge just nonstop with a full moon but as far as the piers go u wont catch many at night with that said i also remember fishing oi pier back over 30 years ago and around midnight the big spanish and kings showed up under the lights thick to bad we dont still have the lights


----------



## albacized

I've caught king macs in the middle of the night from boats off the SE coast of FL...so while I'm not 100%, I would venture to guess that means they're doable from piers at night as well


----------

